# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  χρειαζομαι Repeater ? λίγη βοηθεια

## vortex

Γεια χαρα, 
εχω στο σπιτι modem/router με ιντερνετ και θελω να δωσω ιντερνετ και στη γειτονισσα. Επειδη ομως το σημα του ρουτερ μου το πιανει μονο σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο στο σπιτι της, σκεφτηκα τη λυση του repeater....αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει πολυ καλα τη λειτουργια αυτων των συσκευων ... μπορει ενα repeater να συνδεθει στο modem/router μου ασυρματα και να διανεμει τη συνδεση παλι ασυρματα με ενα νεο SSID στο υπολοιπο σπιτι της ?

----------


## yiapap

> Γεια χαρα, 
> εχω στο σπιτι modem/router με ιντερνετ και θελω να δωσω ιντερνετ και στη γειτονισσα. Επειδη ομως το σημα του ρουτερ μου το πιανει μονο σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο στο σπιτι της, σκεφτηκα τη λυση του repeater....αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει πολυ καλα τη λειτουργια αυτων των συσκευων ... μπορει ενα repeater να συνδεθει στο modem/router μου ασυρματα και να διανεμει τη συνδεση παλι ασυρματα με ενα νεο SSID στο υπολοιπο σπιτι της ?


Ναι, αλλά το repeater πρέπει να μπει κάπου που έχει σήμα ώστε να το αναμεταδίδει. Άρα υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να το βάλει σ' εκείνο το ένα και μοναδικό σημείο που πιάνει.
Καλή η γειτόνισσα;  :Razz:

----------


## vortex

> Ναι, αλλά το repeater πρέπει να μπει κάπου που έχει σήμα ώστε να το αναμεταδίδει. Άρα υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να το βάλει σ' εκείνο το ένα και μοναδικό σημείο που πιάνει.
> Καλή η γειτόνισσα;


ε ..για να μπαινω σε αυτες τις διαδικασιες..  :Whistle: 
Σ'ευχαριστω !

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπορεις να πάρεις ενα μηχανακι που ειναι AP και παιζει σε Client mode, αυτο πιανει απο την κεραια και βγαζει σε ethernet, ετσι το ριχνει απευθειας σε υπολογιστη. Τα ιδια βεβαια δουλευουν στην λειτουργια repeater για να αναμεταδιδουν ασυρματα το σημα. Το client mode βολευει αν θες να δωσεις σε ενα switch ή σε ενα αλλο router ή και απευθειας με ethernet σε εναν υπολογιστη. Εναλλακτικα μπορεις αναλογα τι εχει με wifi να βαλεις μεγαλυτερη κεραια αν ειναι pc ειναι ευκολο, αν θελει ομως να εχει wifi και σε κινητο/tablet κτλ δλδ μεσα στο σπιτι θες repeater που ειναι ακριβοτερη λυση.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Γεια χαρα, 
> εχω στο σπιτι modem/router με ιντερνετ και θελω να δωσω ιντερνετ και στη γειτονισσα. Επειδη ομως το σημα του ρουτερ μου το πιανει μονο σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο στο σπιτι της, σκεφτηκα τη λυση του repeater....αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει πολυ καλα τη λειτουργια αυτων των συσκευων ... μπορει ενα repeater να συνδεθει στο modem/router μου ασυρματα και να διανεμει τη συνδεση παλι ασυρματα με ενα νεο SSID στο υπολοιπο σπιτι της ?


Aν το σήμα είναι χαμηλό, στο σημείο εκείνο, η αναμετάδοση θα είναι ποιο χάλια.

Το σπίτι είναι δίπλα ή απέναντι;;;;

----------


## vortex

@sweet dreams, ειναι απεναντι 
@Nikiforos, θελει να συνδεεται ασυρματα με tablet/κινητο. 

πηρα ενα μεταχειρισμενο TL-WA901ND πριν λιγο αλλα εχω λιγο θεμα με τις ρυθμισεις και θελω τη βοηθεια σας. Βασικα θα προτιμουσα να μη δουλευει σα repeater και να στελνει το δικο μου SSID και να θελει το δικο μου passwd, θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να εχει το δικο της SSID/password...
Βλεπω οτι κατι τετοιο το κανει οταν το εχω σε Access Point με ενεργοποιημενη την επιλογη "Enable WDS/Bridge" ... βαζω ssid/mac/channel του router μου και το password και μετα συνδεομαι με το κινητο στο repeater ..αλλα δε βλεπει ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τον router μου, παρα μονο το repeater (μπορω να μπω στο web gui του δηλαδη απ το κινητο)...  τα logs του repeater εντομεταξυ δε λενε τιποτα απολυτως ... τι μπορει να συμβαινει ?

----------


## tsavman

Αρχικά πέτα ένα καλώδιο, μην μπαίνεις και σε έξοδα άδικα.
Αν προχωρήσει το πράγμα, μετακομίζει κι όλας σε σένα, και μοιράζετε και τα πάγια.

 :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν νομίζω να έχεις σωστή σύνδεση αν δεν βγάλεις κεραία έξω.

Εσυ τι ρουτερ έχεις;;;

----------

